# Good horse Related jobs?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Is this some sort of weird contest for how many posts can I make from my phone in an hour or something? I am just going over the new posts this am and you have at least 5, all different subjects. :-(


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Good is relative. What do you consider to be good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Go to horseshoeing school, We need more good farriers.


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Franknbeans no, i have questions and this is what a forum is for so why cant i ask them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry like one that isnt somthing like grooming, stable hand that kind of thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Do horse shoers make any money though?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Some do. Some don't. There's no real blanket statement that you can make. Are you talking $30k a year or 50 or 100? 

If you're not well connected, talented and skilled you're at a disadvantage for the high end jobs. If you apply yourself you can make a great living as a farrier or trainer but there's also plenty of both who end up with a second job to pay the bills.

Hard work and skill are the big factors. So yes, there's potential out there. Whether or not you would reach it is mostly up to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I asked my farrier what he made last year and he brought in just over $105,000. He has to take expenses out of that, truck, gas, supplies, taxes, insurance. If expenses are half it is still certainly a good living. 
He doesn't do a crazy amount of horses a day either. Some days he does but not most. I think around 5 a day.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Farriers do make decent $$s and are always busy, but I'll tell you (since I trim our horses) that trimming on a 95° day with 95% humidity sucks the life right out of this old man, and I wouldn't do it for the going rate around here of $30.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

I dont want to work all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DiamondK (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's what I don't mind sharing about what I do and know of 

My dream was to train horses and do train and resell projects. I absoloutly LOVE and ADORE training. But, there isn't a lot of money in it, unless you are a top of the line trainer. So my training, as hard of a decision as it was for me, has become my spare time/hobby - that I make time for, and it's great for bonus money being made on the side, but no way to make a living off of. You have to factor in feed and time mainly. You have to think of the train and re sell projects as a job (which is hard for me since I always end up falling for them) but you need to get them in and out to make the highest revenue, but also do a quality job and leave no holes in your training - the latter is where you loose money. The longer you have the horse, the more money goes into it.

Doing your own breeding - there isn't a whole heck of a lot of money to be made there either. You put all your money into the stud for his training, then your broodies feed, AI, ultrasound, etc. Then the baby care when they get here, plus all the work and feeding for the outside mares. Even if you sell foals in-utero, there isn't a whole heck of a lot to be made in my experience. If you're lucky, your stud will bring in a little money, to kind of cover his costs. 

For the rest I'm not so experienced in, I had thought about boarding for awhile, but didn't want the drama, with some of the barns I've ridden at around my area - there's just WAY to much horse drama in my town. 

I've settled with the job I have now, because I can afford my horse habit off my wage. It was a hard pill to swallow at first, but you have to do whats right for your situation. Off my wage alone, I can afford my horses, just bought a new trailer, bills and my fiance' helps with the rest (as he should ). You need to do the soul searching and figure out what you want and what your connections are in the horse world. And just because you have connections doesn't mean it'll be easy either. I worked with a well known trainer around here, and he doens't make a whole lot after everything, and I sure don't either.

Find where your heart belongs, and you'll figure out the right choice


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Most horse related jobs pay little, some pay nothing or less than nothing. About the only jobs I can think of are horse chiropractor/RMT, farrier, vet, but all need training & certification and vet needs years of university. Farrier will keep you in good shape or busted up, whichever.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

What do you mean 'you don't want to work all the time?'. Define that, are you hoping to work part time all your life or are you looking for part time right now? Any career you get out of school to support yourself is probably going to be full time, and if you want to do anything with horses it WILL be full time if you're planning on supporting yourself at all.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

OP I think perhaps a horse based job may not be for you if you're wanting to make a lot of money and not work all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Crossescowgirl said:


> I dont want to work all the time
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here in lies (< did I spell that right?), an issue. 

Working with horses almost has to be a way of life. Training=riding something every day. Farrier= horses every day (once had a shoe pulled in church clothes). Vet=my horse is dying NOW. I could go on, but won't. 

If you're life and passion isn't equine, that's fine. Pleasure ride, board your horses, and enjoy the time you spend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Crossescowgirl said:


> I dont want to work all the time
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then perhaps you need to marry money.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't want to work all the time either, which is why I have a regular 40 hour a week desk job and keep my horses as a hobby.

If you want a 40 hour a week horse job that will pay you a living wage, forget about it. They simply don't exist.


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

I was thinking something like a equine appraiser or a artifical insemination speacialist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Equine appraisal isn't a big industry in itself, to get there and be reputable you have to work your way up- rider, trainer, big shows, judge. You can be an 'equine appraiser' for people who don't know any better, but you wont make very much money.

And to be an AI specialist you'd better be excellent with academics, and even then I don't know that it's a big field in its own. Usually it's done by a vet, is it not? Who can be there to assist if something goes wrong. If it isn't, and you do work as an AI specialist I'm not sure there's much 'big money' in it.


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

There is some pretty big money in both actually as far as i have seen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The equestrian industry is all about breaking your back for little pay. Welcome. It VERY difficult to make a living out of horses, especially if you don't want to work 7 days for 12+ hours a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

What you hear about are the 'success stories' the people who started with big money (to pay for the schooling, to climb the ladder). You don't hear about the 98% of 'average' people working in those industries that seem so big and glamorous, and unless you have SERIOUS skill, serious money and serious dedication to work your butt off 24/7 there isn't big money in the Equine industry. It definitely isn't for someone who doesn't want to work 24/7.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Crossescowgirl said:


> I was thinking something like a equine appraiser or a artifical insemination speacialist
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Equine appraiser is something that an insurance company might use, but it's not a really well regarded field since that is so subjective. The certification is about $400 online. I've never seen anyone actually use an "equine appraiser" for anything - they go to their trainer. I'd be amazed if anyone was able to make a good living only as an equine appraiser.

AI specialist is a vet, but not only that, it's a vet with lots of breeding knowledge. You'll have to have the grades - and money - to get through vet school. You're looking at probably 8-10 years of school minimum, plus another several years paying your dues in the industry with lower end work. Lots of internships, lots of working long hours for very little money. To get into the high end, you'll need to have connections to the high end horse owners.


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks the schooling fees is no biggy for me but thats good to know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

